# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Synchronicity magnets and Turkish Delight - Beliefnet.com (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

*Synchronicity magnets and Turkish Delight**Beliefnet.com (blog)*The story involves a "dream master" who supposedly had twelve people enter *lucid dreaming* together on a huge round bed to provide energy for an astral *...***

----------

